# Need help shaving feet



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I probably can't give you any good advice but to tell you that you're not alone. (I am grooming my poodle mostly). Myguy is 2 years old and we're still working on the feet and I pretty sure he's always been treated well by the groomer. I can do it but he hates it and fights. I have tried different things: getting someone to feed him while I clip; holding them tight and working as fast as I can; to facing away from him and putting his paw under my arm and holding his paw in front of me (he rests his chin on my shoulder). One thing I can say, keep working on it, hopefully it will get better.


----------



## Melly808 (May 6, 2013)

I was having my son feed him treats also lol. I was able to get the bulk off but that was as far as I got. I finally gave up and let him go. I figure after our walk I will try again. It's frustrating though!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

When I was first grooming mine an old groomer told me to make a grooming sling to put them in to do legs and feet. I basically just took material and cut holes for their legs and stuck them in it and hung them from the ceiling of my basement laundry room. Once in it they had no choice as they can't do much with dangling legs. Not the optimum scenario but it did get them used to having their feet groomed and saved all of us alot of grief. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

After working at a groom shop and "roughing in" many dogs, doing "strips" and a lot of "face, feet, tail's", I can say that there are MANY dogs who don't like their front legs and feet handled. I don't think that a groomer hurt them in any way, some dogs are just VERY sensitive when it comes to that part of their body. It is really hard for experienced groomers let alone someone just learning to be able to hold the dog correctly so that they don't get hurt and they feel secure. I don't know if these dogs would have done better if started earlier, or if they are just more sensitive. At what age did he have his first experience with being groomed?


----------



## Melly808 (May 6, 2013)

I rescued him when he was four months and he went to the groomer when I got him. She was able to do his feet and face perfectly. She groomed him twice than hurt herself so I tried another lady and she did fine the first two times an the last time she butchered him. After that I took him to another shop and they said he tried biting the brush and they couldn't even brush him. That's when I had enough and bought clippers and everything I needed. He's gotten better with me. It's just those front legs and feet that are a problem. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

What size are we talking about toy, mini, standard? Thanks


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Melly808 said:


> I rescued him when he was four months and he went to the groomer when I got him. She was able to do his feet and face perfectly. She groomed him twice than hurt herself so I tried another lady and she did fine the first two times an *the last time she butchered him*. After that I took him to another shop and they said he tried biting the brush and they couldn't even brush him. That's when I had enough and bought clippers and everything I needed. He's gotten better with me. It's just those front legs and feet that are a problem.


What do you mean 'butchered him'? Injured him or bad clip?


----------



## Melly808 (May 6, 2013)

Standard and he had razor burn on his front leg and part of his foot from her attempting to finish. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I don't know the order that you groom, but I know a lot of dogs dislike their front legs done. Sawyer gets his done every three weeks and still puts up a stink. Getting way better, but he still doesn't like it.
I found that since he was fine with his back legs, I would do them first and then the front.

He just seemed to get irritated after though so then I switched to one back foot so he'd be fine, one front one so he'd be a bit annoyed, but move back to the other back one so he calms down, and then he's normally pretty good about the last front one... Maybe try that?


----------



## Melly808 (May 6, 2013)

Ok I tried what poodlemama99 suggested. I used my hammock outside and Charlie was looking at me like I was crazy putting him in it. He was relaxed and kept giving me kisses the whole time. So not the normal way of grooming but it works. All his legs and feet are done and he looks beautiful. Maybe after a couple times of this he will let me without relaxing in the hammock. Haha









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

This is so cute!

I've decided that shaving feet is not something harry likes and is ever likely to like. New trick is shave the top and scissor the bottom pads and webbing. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melly808 (May 6, 2013)

I found the easiest an quickest way is to also scissor the bottom pad and webbing. Maybe one day him and I will become a pro at feet 
Thanks everyone for the suggestions 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Poodlemama99 said:


> Once in it they had no choice as they can't do much with dangling legs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hee hee hee, I like the mental picture I got about this !


----------



## Meg (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh that photo is hilarious! Darcy is bad about having his feet (front especially) done and now I might have to buy a hammock, lol. I've groomed him since he was a puppy and both of his breeders were groomers as well as showed thier own poodles/pro's, so I don't think he was ever mistreated while getting groomed. That face just screams, " Really, Mom. Really." Thats my new favorite picture.


----------



## Melly808 (May 6, 2013)

You should buy a hammock!!! I did the three legs and feet in five minutes. It was so fast and easy. The things we do for our doggies. 
I can only imagine what my neighbors were thinking watching Charlie and me. Ha ha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

That hammock idea is brilliant!! Love the photo! I will have to get a doll size one for tpoo Pippin )

Manxcat


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am glad it worked for you! I had great success with it also. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Melly808 said:


> Ok I tried what poodlemama99 suggested. I used my hammock outside and Charlie was looking at me like I was crazy putting him in it. He was relaxed and kept giving me kisses the whole time. So not the normal way of grooming but it works. All his legs and feet are done and he looks beautiful. Maybe after a couple times of this he will let me without relaxing in the hammock. Haha
> View attachment 54882
> 
> 
> ...


I needed a laugh so thanks! My spoo would look exactly like your photo. Maybe I should recommend this to his groomer.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh, what a perfectly timed thread! I'm grooming my spoo puppy myself. He's 8 months old, had his first groom at about 6 weeks at his breeder's, and I know for sure that he's never been mistreated or hurt during grooming. He falls asleep on the table when I'm grooming most of him, but the front feet are an absolute nightmare for both of us. I can do his back feet okay by myself, but need to have my hubby's help to do the front, and it's just terrible. He mouths, pulls, pushes with the back feet, twists, turns, etc. etc.

So I'm going to go looking for something I can make a hammock out of! I would have never guessed, but it sounds like it's worth a try!


----------



## Melly808 (May 6, 2013)

Let me know if the hammock idea works for you.  
I'm so glad it worked for me. Makes grooming his feet not so stressful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL!!!! This was too funny! I don't think that's quite what she meant by "grooming hammock" but it works! Lol. 

Ginger's got ticklish feet and Angel just plain doesn't like her feet done. I really need to step up our feet training but for dogs you groom professionally, you just don't have the time. 

Another plus side of this hammock is that you could take your lunch break in it.


----------

